# Newb nitrous question



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello, I have a 2005 M6 Gto and my first question is can I spray a 100 shot directly into the throttlebody without any problems? The second question is will my stock clutch hold up? Third question, what nitrous kits are you guys running, dry or wet? I just bought my Gto two days ago and i'm having a blast with it, thanks for any help!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

On ls1gto.com I heard that the people that got dry kits eventually changed it out for a wet kit. I am not sure if this really helps, but why upgrade the kit if you don't have to. I know one of the guys there switched systems after I think 3 weeks.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Wet kit is the only way to go, very safe. I'm using the NOS plate system with a 150 shot. On street tires i've run a 12.09 @ 120.4 with a 1.94 60'. Other ppl are using spraybars or nosels in the intake tubes. I just liked the install on the [plate system. It's very clean...

Hope that helps,

Chris


----------



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

I appreciate your replies. However, I am still a little uncertain if the stock clutch can handle a 100 shot. Also, I plan to just spray through the maf a dry shot, as long as I have colder plugs with the right gap is this all I will need as far as a "safe tune" goes? Thanks again.


----------

